# My Store is Open!!!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so excited! :bouncy: I got my store open this weekend! Despite being in a small town and a having a snowstorm, I still made my sales goals for the weekend! 

Here's a pic of halfway through the set-up: 









Of course, the finished shop looks better, and has more stuff in it, but I haven't gotten around to taking pictures of that yet. :teehee:

So far I have LOTS and lots of yarn, and spindles, and niddy-noddys, and roving, and warping boards, and fun things like that. Oh, and knitting needles, crochet hooks, and other accessories.

What do you think? Any ideas on what I should add to my inventory?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations SvenskaFlicka!!! That is so exciting. How about an address so any of us close by can come to visit?

Of course we need more pictures  What's the name of your store? From the one picture is looks like it is roomy with some neat stuff.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great. Maybe you can add a few items that have been made from your yarn? Patterns?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations. You didn't mention embroidery supplies, especially floss. It is near to impossible to find it any more except in large cities. Even Walmart has quit handling it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good! What Marchwiind said--more pictures and we need an address.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love it and can't wait to see pictures of it all ready for the opening!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, for some reason one lady has been snatching up all of my Swedish lacemaking yarn and using it for embroidery. I am going to have to find proper embroidery thread to sell.
I can probably do pictures tomorrow, but today the landlord is putting some finishing touches on the ceiling, so my desk and dress form and a bunch of other things got moved to the opposite side of the shop from where they belong. However, tomorrow... Pictures!

I'm located in Stromsburg, Nebraska, right on the city square. My shop is called Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle-- if you're in the area, you can't miss it! So far I have had soooo many people stop in wanting lessons. It's exciting!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Well, for some reason one lady has been snatching up all of my Swedish lacemaking yarn and using it for embroidery. I am going to have to find proper embroidery thread to sell.
> I can probably do pictures tomorrow, but today the landlord is putting some finishing touches on the ceiling, so my desk and dress form and a bunch of other things got moved to the opposite side of the shop from where they belong. However, tomorrow... Pictures!
> 
> I'm located in Stromsburg, Nebraska, right on the city square. My shop is called Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle-- if you're in the area, you can't miss it! So far I have had soooo many people stop in wanting lessons. It's exciting!


looks like you not only have a nice store but also excellent location 
i agree some finished projects and patterns and/or books for inspiration


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I only have so much time to finish projects, but I will try! I'm working on a scarf with my little Glimakra Emilia, and everyone wants to see how that works! More books are a definite want, though. I have a few Ashford books, but I need more knitting books and patterns. 

At least the one company I get yarn from will replace the yarn from inventory for a few knitted example items if I send pictures and the labels. I'll have to get on that!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It looks great! I agree about the sample items around the shop. That alone prodded me into buying a pattern and yarn from one store here.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

How Awesome! Congrats! 
Looking forward to updates regularly and pictures!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good for you!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like a great location - best of luck to you!

I agree with everyone about samples around the shop. I have bought several patterns because I've seen the finished product, and love it. Maybe you could give out some yarn to some 'test knitters' for them to make samples for you? Then give them a discount for yarn for their own project? 

Our LYS has an 'Open Studio' one night every week, where people come in and sit or spin. It's been very popular, and a great resource - the attendees get advice from each other and the owners, and the owners end up selling more yarn because everyone sees what each other is working on. :grouphug:


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

That is awesome!! Also Look into making a Facebook Business Page. Its free, and it will get quite a bit of exposure. Good Luck!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I _do_ have a Facebook business page! You should check it out!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are more photos! 

The front of the building:










Front, left side as you walk in:









Left back, with my desk and sewing area:









Back right, with one of my dresses and a few shelves of goods (fabric, thread, bobbins, beads, etc.):









Right side, all the yarn and wool!









Right front, the window display and the yarn again:









And I got even more inventory today, after I took these pics! (Swedish gifts, and some sold right away.)

I also got an order for a Santa Claus suit. Life is weird. Fun, but weird.

ETA: I seem to have a problem with posting pictures that are a normal size and not abnormally huge. . .


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Lovely store. I am sure you will do well. Once you get classes going that really helps too!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It looks so nice & bright!

Will you be giving classes??


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What a nice cute shop! Too bad you aren't close to me....sigh.....

I have one suggestion. How about making some cubbie holes for the yarn to go in? I've seen them where the boards are kind of crisscrossed making 4 compartments per section.. I just think that with the yarn displayed all on one shelf it's going to get really messy with people digging out the yarn they want. Cheap advice..for what it's worth. LOL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful! And I LOVE the dress! 
I think the large pictures are great...I always find myself wanting to see more when the pics are little  
I bet you do great with your shop!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I will be giving classes! First class is next Thursday, the 15th. I was going to wait until after Christmas, but so many people want to learn to knit, I thought it would be a good idea to go ahead and have one!

Cubbies for the yarn will be a future thing, but right now first priority is a nice large table for cutting fabric. Lucky for me, those nice shelves come with the store front, so I at least have shelves!

Glad you like the dress-- I have about seven more costumes like that at home... They'll be rotating in and out through the year. I love costuming. Actually, I love anything to do with textiles.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations, it looks like a wonderful start! I like the dress to. I bet when you offer classes and people see all the lovely yarns & other items you will have all the business you want. Good luck & best wishes.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

It's gorgeous! Some wall quilts and some felted wool wall hangings would look great on the walls. Oooo! Also some knitted garments on big wooden hangers would look great up there as you finish them. You could also have someone taking photos at the classes you teach and hang those up as well next to future class information. 

Oh, I'm envious! How fun for you  It sounds like you have a great location too!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

YOu need a couch so I can some and plop my big booty down and crochet my heart out! Oh, and a little side table and coffee table so I can have a place to put my books and yarn! 


The place looks great! Good luck!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Knowonespecial I was going to say the same thing. The knit shop I used to work in had sofa and chair with and end table to hold books and magazines (store copies). We would have peole just come in and sit and knit. Then there was a small round table with chairs for classes. It all worked well


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am currently searching for a couch. Also, there's a chair at home I've been reupholstering, and that will be brought in if I ever finish it... :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Check on Freecycle.org everything there is free. Sign up and look for one in your area, then request a couch. Maybe someone will come up with one for you.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love the store! I so wish I lived close by; I'd never want to leave.

As to shelf display, I was thinking the same thing about dividers for the yarn. Until you can get exactly what you want, how about using baskets turned sideways to store the yarn? 

I found these on Amazon-- apple baskets They are not expensive, $48 for 12 of them.

I'm not sure how smooth the inside is, to avoid snagging the yarn, but I'm pretty sure I've seen them used to display yarn, maybe at a Hobby Lobby?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I never thought of apple baskets, but those would be kinda cute! So far, I don't have so many customers that keeping yarn organized is difficult, but I can see that happening at some point! Best to be prepared. 

I have found a possible couch. Have not decided on it yet. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

One things we found at the shop where I worked. People would come in to take classes and bring cheap yarn from other sources. We waited until the first class to pass out the pattern and allowed the people time to shop from their yarn and needles if they needed them. They were given a discount on their purchases on the first day. But we also started knitting on the first day so they had to have yarn and needles. Sometimes the price was included in the cost of the class. When I taught I included the cost of the supplies in with the cost of the class. They could choose yarns from a specific area in the store and needles by a specific maker.

We also had people who would come in with projects from other sources looking for help with them. Not all bad except they were spending their money elsewhere but using up your time and space. 

It's such a sticky business and I'm sure you will find your own way of dealing with these situations. I think it is just so exciting you have a lot of people who want to learn. Enable EVERYONE :bouncy: and they will be back for more :buds:

I'm so excited for you and this new adventure.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You might sell a LOT of bulky yarns if you wall-mounted a selection of extra colorful, exquisitely fluffy, super chunky wool/mohair sweaters. :shrug:

Maybe even mount the bigger-than-average needles you knit them on right underneath each sweater...... rather like mounting the killing rifle below the moose head.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR you might have to write a pattern so people can knit your sweaters. Either that or you will have to go there and teach an intensive knitting class. Careful what you wish for....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:run:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think you are on the right track and the suggestion of a place people can comfortably 'hang out' is the best idea here. Do you raise fiber animals of some kind? I think you should include a selection of raw fiber for people to purchase. 

And I don't know what your end goal is here, but quilting classes and frames, looms? I think the possibilities are endless here. Quilting will attract the population of older ladies, I think.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, my family does raise Icelandic Sheep! So far I have not brought any raw fleeces in because they need a good airing out, but soon! And I do have one uiltng fabric, but that stuff is expensive to get in stock! It'll probably be a couple of years before I get a really good selection of fabric.

Same with the looms. I can currently get in any Glimakra loom anyone would want, but currently, there is just no space for one! Sad day...

Tomorrow I'm giving a free demo on how to warp the Emilia loom. I really hope some people show up.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, Forerunner, if you ever actually come here to teach a class, I will give you enough Brown Sheep Company Burly Spun yarn to knit one of your sweaters, as long as I get to display it for a few weeks.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You sher know how to get a guy's attention!

How close are you to the Brown Sheep Co. ?
I use their bulky Lamb's Pride as the base in a LOT of my work!
I love that stuff.....

Mind you, now...... 5-6 pounds per sweater. 
If you have a farm, with a shed for accommodations, and give me a week, I'll knit three. :bouncy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I'm on the other end of Nebraska from the Brown Sheep Company. I'm going to knit a fluffy hat from their burly spun once I finish this woven scarf, and knitting these socks, and knitting this other scarf... 

I should add the bulky Lamb's Pride to my store... It would be fun! And of course you would like the Lamb's Pride Forerunner... It's part mohair!

Most order more large knitting needles before the beginner's class next week...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

> =SvenskaFlicka;5559764......... of course you would like the Lamb's Pride Forerunner... It's part mohair!


:huh: 



Ratted out, _again_! 



:spinsmiley:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Have you seen their Handpaint Originals? BEAUTIFUL hand-dyed 70% mohair, 30% wool single ply yarns... A little smaller than what you normally use, but oh, so lovely.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmmm...... don't recall such. Are they new ?

As for my preferred yarn weights, I have no problem adding a few more strands of the lovelier, yet finer fibers into my cup hook array to make the final chunkiness that we have all come to know and love. 

I was oddly disappointed when I first started knitting chunky..... I couldn't get _quite_ that soft feel I was after, try as might, with the hugest needles.
But then, (after some had mentioned it in passing, but I had no idea what they were talking about), I discovered the open stitch, as opposed to the twisted stitch. I actually have ample uses for both..... but, oh, the feel of a lofty knit, and I've yet to max my #of strands knitting chunky on 19s. I can easily incorporate a dozen or more sport and fingering weight strands, with room for more.
I use a twisted knit _and_ purl when knitting a tougher ribbing cuff on sweaters and mittens, twist the purl and open the knit stitch for a little softer finish and open both stitches for a really fluffy finish. Same with the turtlenecks. Quite a variation I have at my disposal now, and, *flexes* I feel _so_ empowered.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love it!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Forerunner, I think they are a little bit newer, and they are lovely! I desperately want to knit a lacey shawl from one of them. Here is one I've got now: http://www.spindleshuttleandneedle.com/brshhaorffl.html
Beautiful, no?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The texture looks rather intimidating. 

I do appreciate the rich color combos that _Brown Sheep_, and, say the Plymouth, _Outback_ yarns offer, but I also thoroughly enjoy ensembling my own color schemes from the solids that those and other brands offer.

I wish Brown Sheep would offer something like Plymouth's _Yukon_..... my goodness, what a chunky, woolen fluff. Where is the little guy fainting, overcome with fiber-induced euphoria emoticon when you need it ? :shrug:


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, If you're looking for baskets, you can certainly beat $4 each..... I am not affiliated w/ the following, but have bought from them before. Nice stuff.

$2.80 each for bushel size,. http://www.texasbasket.com/new/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=6


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Be careful about having a seating arrangement. You'll find people come in and visit, but don't buy yarn from _you_. It might be better to have specific hours of your "knit in" once or twice a week and kinda make a guild out of it. Keep only two chairs out, and bring chairs from the back during the knit in. We had people coming in and "hanging out" on a daily basis, expecting attention, but not buying much. A shop I taught in had the same problem. Her place was so welcoming that knitters would get their yarn at Walmart, then come in to her place to visit, never took classes either. Your store is first and foremost a place to buy yarn and similar products.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Luckily, it's at least 25 miles to the next nearest place to buy any sort of yarn.  That will at least work in my favor.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I thought of a few other things too reading what WIHH posted. Host KAL's, CAL's or WAL's. Those were huge in my little community. The new idea for an "....along" would be posted for about a week in the local paper. You of course would sell the pattern and yarn. Then once a week a group would gather if needed to work on the project. The instructor's email and or phone number would be given to participants. What was found is that people would get all their supplies and work on their own unless they had problems or questions. There was also a sample of the finished project on display.

Offer printing of free Ravelry patterns, and others, for a cost. Maybe feature a pattern of the month (as apposed to an "...along") from Ravelry. Also start a Ravelry group for your shop. Offer specials, 10% off, supplies for the patterns.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

We used the clip-together cubies to hold a lot of our yarn when we had our store. They looked nice and clean and didn't snag the yarns. DH built a base so they were up off the floor. We also had a bushel-basket 'tree' stand in which we put our processed rovings that were put in sleeves. The baskets will snag yarns and roving otherwise. Hint for the sleeves.... have your friends and relatives save the sleeves that your newspapers come in during rainy weather. They worked wonderful for 'bumps' of roving.

If you do consignments, I could supply you with a bunch of stuff!! I have a lot of raw fleeces, roving and yarn from our alpacas and merino sheep. If you need patterns and needles, I have a bunch I'm selling at our wholesale prices (I'll make you a deal if you buy a lot). I also have felted hats and other finished goods I'd be willing to sell as well.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Books! I have a few of those, will be getting more. I like books. One of these days I'm also going to bring in my personal library for people to thumb through. 

Frequent buyer rewards program is in the works. Square, which handles my credit cards, is working on such an update now.

Will have mints soon-- I do have hot cider and cookies, though. 

And there are people interested in the kal, cal, and wal, etc., I'm just kind of waiting until after Christmas to get any of those up and running. It's amazing how many people in this little town weave that I never knew before I opened!

I figure it will just take a little time to get my shop just right and running smoothly. I just started my business in March, and graduated from college in August. Every time I start worrying about where to expand, I tell myself, "I'm just 22, I have time..."

I never thought of printing Ravelry Patterns, though! Good idea!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I taught my first knitting class tonight! I had six ladies, ringing in age from 7 to about 70. It was fun! I wanted to get through casting on, knitting, and purling, but only two ladies got to purling. Most got through the knit stitch, but the poor little seven year old just barely got casting on and struggled with knitting the rest of the evening. I told her she can come in for help anytime she likes.

I sold a LOT of the Burly Spun yarn. It appears to be the yarn of choice for beginner knitters! 

I have also printed out some patterns and gotten a significant number of larger size double point needles in. I'm going to order in more Brown Sheep yarn tomorrow. My store is growing!

(Also, I have mending coming out of my ears. So much mending...)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 6 is a great number. When I was teaching knitting the longtail cast-on was way too difficult to teach to them, I figured they could learn it later. I taught them the knitted cast-on, it was simple and fast for them and it helped perfect their knitting technique and it gave them a good firm elastic cast-on. How many days a week are you teaching them?

It's all so exciting!!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

When I did my first knitting class, I made up my own 'pattern' for a scarf. Started with cast on, then garter stitch for a few inches until they got the 'knit' part down. Then we went on to stockinette with garter edges so they could practice the 'purl' stitch. Then I think I did simple blocks of knit3, purl 3 one way and then purl 3, knit 3 the other direction, then switch it every 5 rows or some such. This made them think about what they were doing and following a pattern. About that time they were at the center of their scarf so we did a k2 p2 ribbing so the neck wasn't so bulky and flat, then reverse the pattern sections for the other half of the scarf ending with the garter stitch and cast off. This class was 4 evenings I think.... perhaps 5? You can make this any way you want. And it gave them a project and a first finished project that they could hang on to see how well they progressed with each project.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This was a one-shot class, just to learn the basics, and yes, I did start with long-tail cast on. Oops. I think I am going to have another class for the beginners next week, so we'll see how that goes. I like that scarf pattern you came up with. AverageJo-- I might have to use that, if it is okay with you! 
Overall, I think it went well. Talked to the mom of the littlest two girls this morning, and she said her girls loved it! Yay!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! Newly enabled fiber people  way to go SvenskaFlicka. BTW didn't you tell us you were going to explain your name to us? Hmmm?

I don't know if you are familiar with the Waldorf schools or their philosophy. By oldest son attended a Waldorf school through 2nd grade. They teach the kids to enjoy fiber arts early on. When they begin knitting (in 2nd grade) they start with making their needles (about a size 10-11) Using a dowel, pencil sharpener, and a large wooden bead. Then they use Lamb's Pride wool. There is a poem the kids learn for the longtail cast-on, and make interesting things. You might think about offering a class just for kids, maybe 5 to a class. Or a mother or grandmother daughter (child) class.

Even with the poem, the longtail cast on can be tricky for some people.

I'm glad the kids loved it and it sounds like you may have some future customers


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! So you do mending? Do you have a sign up for it? My sis,does real well with her custom sewing. I bet you will get alot of work once the word gets arround. My sis has a coule of friends at Joann fabric that give out her card, I guess they come in looking at fabric even if they can't sew!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The name of my store or my name on here?

Svenska Flicka is on of my nicknames-- ever since Rifle Club when I was about 13. It means "Swedish Girl", in Swedish. As for the name of my store, "Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle" is a Grimm's Fairy Tale about a girl who made her living with her magical spindle, shuttle, and needle. This also helped her to win the love of the king.  (I picked this name after "Shuttle, Spindle, Skein" was already taken, and Heddles and Treadles was a mite bit too confusing for laypeople.)

I love enabling fiber junkies. My method for knitting, when they asked me what yarn I recommended for learning, was to pick their favorite. Smiles all around. 

And no, I don't have a sign up for my mending. I'm afraid to. :teehee: eep: First evening I was open, one gentleman brought in seven pairs of jeans to patch. I have two shelves FULL of mending to do once I finish the Santa Suit and baby Viking outfit. I don't need to advertise my mending. Word just gets around.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How did I miss this thread for so long? How wonderful! Makes me want to move west...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sorry, yea, I mean the SvenskaFlicka  Cool! Both stories are great! I'll have to look up that fairy tale, I'm not familiar with it. I do love a good fairy tale though.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wheee... Week two is done. Monday is off, then back to the grindstone! I think a beginning knitting, part II class is in order for this week. I'm also hoping my new yarn stash comes in by the end of the week. . . I've sold out of most of my bulky yarns and handpaints.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GREAT news SvenskaFlicka! Good luck with the Knitting 2.0 class, let us know how it goes.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello .... LOVE IT! I am so happy for you.... WHEN I come to visit my brother who lives in NE, I will drop in.... I don't knit or spin, but I do so love yarn! (crochet). Maybe I can take a class on my visit!

All the best to you!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very lucky you, to have your own store!! Congrats!!! :nanner:


----------



## CrossAcres (Dec 21, 2011)

PKBoo said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like a great location - best of luck to you!
> 
> I agree with everyone about samples around the shop. I have bought several patterns because I've seen the finished product, and love it. Maybe you could give out some yarn to some 'test knitters' for them to make samples for you? Then give them a discount for yarn for their own project?
> 
> Our LYS has an 'Open Studio' one night every week, where people come in and sit or spin. It's been very popular, and a great resource - the attendees get advice from each other and the owners, and the owners end up selling more yarn because everyone sees what each other is working on. :grouphug:


Samples would be very good. What about using some finished prducts sold as either consignment or retail products? Just a thought.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wheeee!

So, thought I would give you guys an update. 

I have knit a VERY chunky hat and fingerless mittens out of the Burly Spun Yarn to display. Sales of that yarn have soared!

I knit a pair of socks out of the Wildefoote sock yarn to display. Half of my visitors are terrified at the difficulty of socks, half really want to learn. 

A really nice local knitter brought in. Few other things for me to display to give people ideas. She brought the most GORGEOUS pair of cabled mitts ever. I want them.

I also had my second beginning knitting class last night. Only two ladies came, but we had a lot of fun, and they both walked out fully knowing how to cast on and do the knit stitch. 

So far, so good!

(Still not advertising mending. It keeps coming! :runforhills: )


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like you are on a roll! Yay for you!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Wheeee!
> 
> So, thought I would give you guys an update.
> 
> ...



Wheeeeeerre's the pitchers ?!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Be patient, Forerunner! I've taken pics, I just need to put them on some website to post 'em here. 

This may possibly take til Monday to accomplish.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Just so long as they're on the way. 

Just for kicks, what would the cost be on a hundred skeins of Burly Spun ? :bouncy:


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

You may want to consider opening a web site to go along with it. With the economy as bad as it is , you don't want to lose a single venue of sales.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, Forerunner... 100 skeins of handpaints burly spun would be about 2,490 dollars. The sold colors would be significantly less.

And I do have a website, Nadja! The link is right on my signature! It's actually been up since March.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow. What's the solid color price per skein ?
The burlies are 8 ounces each ?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Solid colors are $17.90 per skein. it's an awesome yarn, though!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, I finally have pictures of the hat and the socks!

Burly Hat:










I know, I know. . . not nearly as lovely or lofty as Forerunner's things, but it was only made with size eleven needles. And it has my first cable! (Super easy.) The pattern for this hat is available for free on the Brown Sheep Company website. 

I managed to forget to take a picture of the matching mittens. Sad day.

Lavender and green and brown and white socks:

http://costumegirl.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/dscn6220-copy.jpg

I knit these New Year's eve. I absolutely love the colors. LOVE them. 

So far it's been a really good thing to have knitted items on display. People give the yarn a second look when it's all knitted up and pretty.


----------

